# Anyone else ordered a Barge....I mean A5?



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I've been told the panoramic sunroof isn't available as yet, slightly annoying. More annoying is that the Audi Music Interface is only available with Sat Nav Plus, anyone heard any different? :?
Â£200 seemed a little excessive for an auxiliary socket, a Â£2,200 connector for my MP3 player is probably a little extravagent. :roll:

I appreciate that the interface does offer some nice features for iPod users however I hoped for those of use with non-Apple players that AUX socket would work alone, without all the other bells and whistles. :x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Im on the waiting list for an S5 but I seriously doubt Ill take one. Waiting to see it in the flesh and then decide though.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Leg said:


> Im on the waiting list for an S5 but I seriously doubt Ill take one. Waiting to see it in the flesh and then decide though.


I suspect I'll hang on too and wait and see how they look in the flesh. With a bit more time I might be able to justify the extra cost of the S5 and the extra Â£1,500 quid it would cost in fuel each year.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Details of the S-Line here: http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/news/defau ... ryId=16130


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I think this looks quality - has hints of American muscle car about it.....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've registered interet - but want to see it first.


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Funnily enough I was in Hatfield Audi earlier today registering my interest in the S5.

The A5 has quite a bit more standard kit than my A4 has (Xenons, leather etc). - I was also a bit peeved that you could only get the Ipod adapter/music interface if you went for the Sat Nav, but the guy at Audi reckons you don't have to - the tracks will still come up on the stereo display..

They reckon they could get into one by September (their first demo's come in June, with the 1st batch already sold).

I'll reserve my judgement until I get a test drive, but hoping its going to be a much better drive than the A4 with the new platform and engine positioning..

J


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[1] What's the benefit of " registering interest" ?

[2] How do you do it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> [1] What's the benefit of " registering interest" ?
> 
> [2] How do you do it?


Presumably sticking name down on the waiting list.

Often accompanied with the parting of Â£1500, fully refundable if the car in the flesh doesn't appear to be what you want.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've not put any money on it. The benefit from my side is that the dealer will keep me upto date with pricing and merchandising, organise a test drive for when the demo car arrives and i'd guess they will invite me along to the launch party.


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

No money required as a deposit yet here either.

My details are noted (they know me anyway), and once I get to test drive the demo in June, if I still want one that will require a Â£500.00 deposit (refundable) until (and if) I decide to spec the car.

I would then be asked to provide a depoisit of 10% of the cars value..

JC


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

I've ordered an S5 and its due 27th July. 
It's exactly the car I've been wating for.... bit bigger and faster than my TT, but not too flash, and a lot less expensive than M6/XK/Maser Coupes which I'd been looking at.
Paid Â£1000 deposit with Listers Worcester for fully specified and factory ordered car.
Can't wait..


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I have also ordered an S5. factory lists state that it has not been scheduled a build date yet, ordered back in March and paid a Â£500 deposit at Links Audi Macclesfield.

As with all things cara are a compromise and the S5 fits what I am looking for at the moment for the price, performance etc.

Really wanted 911s - but maybe next time.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Just noticed that What car and auto car have given initial first drive reviews

http://www.whatcar.co.uk/car-review/audi-a5/2733/

The reviews are not exactly glowing and state the gap still exists between BMW and Audi. the best thing they seem to say about it is the interior.

Plus what car says that in a straight line the A5 and S5 are near identical.

Why am I ordering one?

:?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

jgray said:


> Just noticed that What car and auto car have given initial first drive reviews
> 
> http://www.whatcar.co.uk/car-review/audi-a5/2733/
> 
> ...


Looks like the 3.0 TDI Sport Quattro is the pick of the bunch, well specced too, makes the TT look even more expensive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

3.0TDI Sport + S-line and you've got a more fuel efficient S5 ... or at least so it looks.

You get the looks, seats and suspension. I guess the brakes could be bought and fitted and you'd still be well in pocket without much of a performance hit.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> 3.0TDI Sport + S-line and you've got a more fuel efficient S5 ... or at least so it looks.
> 
> You get the looks, seats and suspension. I guess the brakes could be bought and fitted and you'd still be well in pocket without much of a performance hit.


I thought an A5 wouldn't go round corners and that therefore the diesel was a very bad idea? :roll: :wink:


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

when you spec the cars up though in terms of options you are only left with a Â£4k differential. Which Is why I again dismissed the A5 3.0 TDI last night and am sticking with the S5. (I am ignoring the extra Â£1500 petrol bills per year)

Strange that non of the short review merntioned the handling in terms of the new platform, especially when Audi have made such a big thing about it.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Full test drive of the A5 here;

http://www.channel4.com/4car/rt/audi/a5/1782/1

Only gets 3 stars!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The following is from the above review;

"Why the dull dynamics? And why waste all that effort in developing the new platform? Audi's chief chassis engineer agrees with our assessment and would like things to be different, but Audi's marketing department insisted that the A5 must feel familiar to existing Audi owners. Which suggests that a) those owners would be unable to appreciate an improvement, which is an odd stance to take, and b) that Audi isn't interested in attracting buyers from BMW. The marketeers have shot themselves in the foot, then."

Not looking good!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > 3.0TDI Sport + S-line and you've got a more fuel efficient S5 ... or at least so it looks.
> ...


I don't think I ever said it wouldn't go around corners. :wink:

Reading the pdf again since and seeing the Sport option details I am beginning to wonder how much is actually different from the S4 to a spec'd 3.0D.

I can't help but think Audi aren't gonna keep the buyers of the premium models happy if there's virtually no differentiation....or maybe I'm doing them a dis-service and that I'm missing something :?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

There is a good write up of the S5 in this months Car magasine


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> There is a good write up of the S5 in this months Car magasine


Not that it's anything to extrapolate from, but in Sunday Times Andrew Frankel described his first drive in the S5 as worthy but uninvolving.

Last bit made me smile.

<paraphrased>

"S5 is for the Aled Jones of coupe buyers. Aled learns to play rock drums and plans his debut gig. Instead of jamming with some mega Rock Gods, he makes his debut peformance with Chris de Burgh. Not that there is anything inherently wrong with that. I just don't want to go go to a Chris de Burgh gig."


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

garyc said:


> I just don't want to go go to a Chris de Burgh gig."


Is that not a wham consert?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

whynot said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't want to go go to a Chris de Burgh gig."
> ...


nope...not even a Wham! concert.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

garyc said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > There is a good write up of the S5 in this months Car magasine
> ...


 :roll: :lol:

I saw the program too :wink:



> Is that not a wham concert?


That would be infinitely better :roll:


----------

